# Münster Beat City Jam 2010 wer kommt ?



## vollepullebmx (5. Februar 2010)

Alle News hier: www.beatcityjam.de


----------



## HEIZER (6. Februar 2010)

Moinsen ,

wenn nicht grade 1m Schmee auf der BAB liegt kommen wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (7. Februar 2010)

Hast Du einen Kleinbus oder muss ich mit der Bahn fahren?


----------



## HEIZER (7. Februar 2010)

Sorry ,aber bei 4 Personen und 3 Bikes ist die Karre voll


----------



## Hertener (7. Februar 2010)

Ja, nee, is klar. 'N Dachgepäckträger ist ja Luxus.


----------



## HEIZER (7. Februar 2010)

Für den Kangoo schon , Reeling & Dachträger ca 170  dazu noch die Fahrradhalterungen , macht zus. ca 250     und zumal ich den ja auch gar ned brauche, meine 3 Räder passen ja ins Auto


----------



## Hertener (7. Februar 2010)

Ja, nee, da will auch gar nicht mitfahren. Da ist ja kein Platz mehr für's Bier.


----------



## HEIZER (7. Februar 2010)

Hertener schrieb:


> Ja, nee, da will auch gar nicht mitfahren. Da ist ja kein Platz mehr für's Bier.



Für´s Bier is immer Platz , und wenn mal kein Platz sein sollte wird Platz dafür geschaffen !


----------



## holmar (7. Februar 2010)

amen!


----------

